# 10 Gallon Stocking Questions...please help



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I purchased a 10 gallon tank to start me off in this hobby. The 10 Gallon was also the most economical option for a dorm room/transportation while also giving me room to play around with a community aquarium.

I've seen many videos of people with Betta community aquariums and have set one up. (Started over a month ago so the tank is fully cycled)

Current stock:
1x Male Delta Tail Betta

3x Zebra Danio (I lost one to ich and found a second dead in the morning a few days ago. I'm hoping it wasn't the Betta but I'm watching them closely to see if that is the problem). 

1x Bamboo Shrimp (I asked for Ghost shrimp but the people at PetCo gave me this guy. I didn't bother asking them to give me a "real" ghost shrimp. The lady working doesn't normally work the aquatics center in her defense). This guy is a filter feeder but I'm not sure what he gives to the community.

1x Chinese Algae Eater - I'm really nervous about this guy. I was recommended this fish to help clear up algae (although its not much of a problem now) but I'm worried about when it gets older. I have heard stories about CAE becoming lazy and territorial as well as larger than I want. AqAdvisor says up to 9 inches I think.

The CAE and Bamboo Shrimp were returned

Any suggestions?

I would LOVE to replace the CAE with a pair of Oto Cats but none of the local stores have them in stock and don't know when they will be getting a new shipment 

Pictures of setup, along with plants, can be found at the thread in my signature.


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd get rid of the bamboo shrimp and chinese algae eater. Maybe even the zebra danios. Cories and amano shrimps do well with my betta. They are in different sections of the tank so they won't bother each other. For algae, it's better to figure out an equal ground between lighting, ferts, and feeding. If you want algae help, otos can co-exist with bettas. I'm not sure how the stocking amount for them will be for a 10 gallon though. I do use the adaqvisor to get an idea of stocking level but try to stay below the 90% rating.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Zebra and Leopard Danios can be nippy. I'd be more concerned about your betta getting hurt than about him hurting them. Watch his tail closely for damage (infections from nips can be very hard to cure). 

I've also heard that CAE's can be problematic. 

I've got cory cats and apple snails with my boys, and that seems to work out well. I'm going to go with kuhli loaches in my "biotope" tank to replace the cats. Haven't yet come up with an algae eater option though . . .


----------



## StygianSteel (Apr 2, 2010)

I've gotta say... there are a number of problems with this stocking...

1. Betta + Zebra Danios. Bettas pretty warmer waters and Danios cooler. I don't think either would be fully happy with any temp you had. Danios are also a bit fast and nippy for a slow moving, long finned Betta. Oh and Danios prefer larger groups than 3.

2. Betta + Bamboo Shrimp. Bamboo shrimp really need a good amount of current to filter feed effectively where as Bettas do not like a strong current. I also don't think a Bamboo Shrimp will get enough food from the water in a tank that's only 10 gallons.

3. Chinese Algae Eater - Danger. This sucker will get big and mean. Not a very effective algae eater at all in the long run and is a tank buster for a 10 gallon. Otos or snails would be a much better option. In the absence of Otos I'd go with some form of snail for the glass and maybe some amano shrimp for the plants if you can find em.

There are a number of fish you Can put with Bettas, but a little research and caution is advised. In terms of commonly available fish, Neons can make a colorful complement to Bettas. Various smaller Rasbora and Pygmy Cories are nice schoolers to go with them as well.

I too would recommend trying Aqadvisor. Good site to help you with stocking.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

StygianSteel said:


> I too would recommend trying Aqadvisor. Good site to help you with stocking.


I love Aqadvisor!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

StygianSteel said:


> I've gotta say... there are a number of problems with this stocking...
> 
> 1. Betta + Zebra Danios. Bettas pretty warmer waters and Danios cooler. I don't think either would be fully happy with any temp you had. Danios are also a bit fast and nippy for a slow moving, long finned Betta. Oh and Danios prefer larger groups than 3.
> 
> ...


I agree fully, except with stocking levels. According to AQadvisor, both of my tanks are at 150% levels. They are both happy healthy tanks. 

My questions would be, how planted is the tank going to be? A heavy planted tank can support more stock. 

how aggressive is your Betta? Some bettas will be fine with tank mates, others get stressed, and get violent. 


Larger fish tend to look out of place in a smaller aquarium, my 10 gal is stocked with quite a few species that range from tiny, to small. 
My stock in the 10 includes
10 cross banded Danio's
8 Chili Rasbora
4 White Cloud Mountain Minnow
3 horned nerite snails
1 bumble bee nerite snail
2 Dario Dario (only will eat live or frozen foods very fussy)

my tank is a Jungle though lol, the first 1/3 of the tank consists of nothing but Crypt. Parva, and dwarf hair grass. The rest of the tank is stems and a small piece of driftwood. The fish hang out in the front most of the day, darting in and out of the plants. Evening the chili rasboras dissapear into the plants, while the white clouds and half of the cross banded rasboras continue to play. My Betta likes to attempt to chase the cross banded's but its like watching a school buss trying to catch a top fuel dragster lol

best recontamination is to add slowly, and check nitrates while stocking the tank. They give you a good idea of how far you are going with your stocking. My Nitrates rarely ever go above 10


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome thanks you guys. Thanks what I was thinking too. I haven't noticed any fin nipping from the Danios YET but I do know it could happen. I'd like to get some neons but the ones at my local store don't look too healthy. I don't have that much of an algae problem anymore so I definitely think I'll be returning the CAE. The Bamboo Shrimp doesn't add anything to the aquarium so he will be returned also when I get the chance.

I feel bad sending them back but I need to do what works.

My betta hasn't shown any signs of aggression but that could be because the danios are too quick for him. He didn't bother the bamboo shrimp when they were near eachother. He was curious at first about the CAE but has since left him alone.

My tank is lightly/moderately planted. I have an Amazon Sword (I know they get large) in the back right corner. The back left has some crypts although one has succumbed to crypt rot...I was expecting that would happen though. I have some Java Moss on a column decoration (attached with fishing line for now). I'm also trying out a small patch of Micro Sword. Depending on how it looks/thrives I may not go with it. It also depends on if/when I upgrade my substrate (still planning that addition). I also have a Marimo ball (algae ball) and another plant (i forgot the name of it...maybe nano amazon sword) but it lookes like a small version of the amazon sword with more densely compacted but smaller leaves.

I knew I shouldn't have let the guy at PetCo talk me into the CAE :/

I was trying some different things on AQAdvisor earlier today. That does seem like a very helpful tool.

Any suggestions on stock though other than Neons?

I'm thinking of returning everything and just sticking with a lone Betta for now. It'll give me some more time to do the extra research


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Stocking with a Betta can be tricky because a lot depends on the Betta. Mostly in community tanks you actually have to worry about the Betta getting picked on, I had Betta in my 30g with lots of nano-fish and recently had to set him up his own 5g because his fins got nibbled away. Luckily he's still in good health.

I think it's definitely a good idea to bring back the bamboo shrimp and the CAE, bamboo shrimp are really cool, but they're hard to keep and really need a larger, well established tank to get enough food without needing to supplement. I had a bamboo shrimp in my 30g for a while....until he jumped ship  

As for other fish you could stock with the Betta in 10g, neons are definitely a good option, but if you think the ones at PetCo don't look healthy, a few smallish fish off the top of my head are Harlequin Rasboras and White Cloud Mountain Minnows. But I don't know whether either of those tend to be nippy. I used to have Neons and Glowlight tetras in my 20g with a betta and no fin nipping issues, so you might looking into glowlight tetras too (similar to neons but with just a red stripe and bright red dot near their eyes). If you continue not to have fin nipping issues, you could contemplate adding more zebra danios (or the leopard variety). DON'T get male fancy guppies, in my experience, bettas can be very aggressive towards them, I think they see the large flowy tail and think it's another betta or something. You might consider male endlers livebearers though. Definitely let others chime in too though, because I don't have a ton of experience keeping male bettas in community tanks, I do know that my betta didn't work in the 30g with Ember tetras, celestial pearl danios, chili rasboras (boraras briggitae) and pygmy cories. I don't know who was doing in the fin nipping though. I've actually heard (i think) that CPDs can be kept with Bettas without issue so you could look into those too.

Again, I'd let others chime in with their experiences, but a few potential options other than neons would be Glowlight Tetras, White Cloud Mountain Minnows, Harlequin Rasboras or maybe Celestial Pearl Danios (CPDs).


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> Any suggestions on stock though other than Neons?


I'd get some cory catfish (need at least 3). Easy to find, peaceful bottom dwellers. IMO it's always nice to have a garbage crew for the food the betta misses . . . If the tank was larger, I'd reccomend kuhli loaches, but you need at least 5 of them, and you'd be overstocked unless you heavily plant that bad boy.


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

I know they're not 'fancy' fish, but my guppies have done really well with my Betta in a 10g. Although, they are fairly prolific breeders, so you may need to have a source to deal with the fry. I also have amano shrimp which are great with the Betta and do a fantastic job at cleaning everything up (food, dead plant bits, etc).


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

My 10gal betta tank has a dozen Boraras brigittae. I love them and the betta totally ignores them.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

The Boraras brigittae look amazing and I think they would be great. I need to do some more research though. AqAdvisor does not recomend the Chili Rasbora with the Betta. Have you had any problems with them at all? I'm not sure I can get them at my LPS but that's something I will definitely look into.

Also aren't WCMM cold water fish? I thought they preferred water cooler that what a Betta "thrives" in. The Glowlights are a possibility but aren't exactly my favorite.

If the Boraras brigittae are available and look healthy I think I would want to go that way. I was playing with AqAdvisor a bit and this is my "proposed" stock.

1 Male Betta Splenden
7-12 Boraras brigittae
3 Cory Cats (Depends on how many Boraras brigittae)

I tried to look up some info on Betta compatibility with Boraras brigittae but couldn't find much. I'll keep looking


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

AquaStudent said:


> The Boraras brigittae look amazing and I think they would be great. I need to do some more research though. AqAdvisor does not recomend the Chili Rasbora with the Betta. Have you had any problems with them at all? I'm not sure I can get them at my LPS but that's something I will definitely look into.
> 
> Also aren't WCMM cold water fish? I thought they preferred water cooler that what a Betta "thrives" in. The Glowlights are a possibility but aren't exactly my favorite.
> 
> ...


WCMM's have been in the hobby for a VERY long time, they have become tolerant of many different parameters. Mine are in the tank with my female betta, and do GREAT. I also have the Boraras Brigittae (Chili Rasbora) in with my betta, and she ignores them. They are also much much faster and agile than a betta could ever be. They turn a brilliant red, Cameras do them no justice, they are much more beautiful in person.


----------



## StygianSteel (Apr 2, 2010)

tinkerpuppet said:


> I know they're not 'fancy' fish, but my guppies have done really well with my Betta in a 10g. Although, they are fairly prolific breeders, so you may need to have a source to deal with the fry. I also have amano shrimp which are great with the Betta and do a fantastic job at cleaning everything up (food, dead plant bits, etc).


I would not recommend Guppies with a Betta at all. Individual Bettas & results may vary, but in general this is a bad mix. Bettas can mistake colorful, long finned guppies as smallish Bettas/competition and it can go very badly.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

StygianSteel said:


> I would not recommend Guppies with a Betta at all. Individual Bettas & results may vary, but in general this is a bad mix. Bettas can mistake colorful, long finned guppies as smallish Bettas/competition and it can go very badly.


I agree with you there. I would not risk putting a guppy with a Betta...especially a male guppy.

Noahma has the quick movements of the Chili Rasboras caused any distress to your Betta?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

the betta wont get stressed with the rasbora. thye will keep to themselves.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Just what F22 said, all of my fish tend to stick to themselves. The cross banded though do play some chasing games with the WCMM's, but no one gets hurt. The Betta occasionally will get a bit peeved with the WCMM mostly over food lol and will attempt to chase one, which ends in about 1/10 of a second


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Karackle also has kept B. brigittae with Betta splendens with no issues.

I was concerned my betta would try and eat them since they're so tiny, but, like I said, the betta totally ignores them.


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> I agree with you there. I would not risk putting a guppy with a Betta...especially a male guppy.


Must be a good personality then, almost a year and there's never been an issue between my male betta and the guppies (several family members have the same combo in their tanks and don't have issues either).


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah tinker I think it all depends on the Betta's personality. I'm going to take a trip over to the LPS (and PetCo which surprisingly has a better stock) to see if either has any B. briggate.

This is of course not set in stone but how does a stock like this sound?
1 Male Betta
10 Chili Rasbora
10 Ghost Shrimp (or RCS)

AqAdvisor has this stocking level at 

Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is 120%.
Recommended water change schedule: 30% per week.
Your aquarium stocking level is 101%

This is a general picture of my aquarium (for planted level purposes)*









*I'm sorry to report but the Crypts behind the columns have disintegrated. I was half expecting this though. Everything else pretty much looks the same. The Amazon Sword is still growing nicely I may have to do another pruning soon


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm keeping a close eye on this thread as I want to help my mom do something cool with a 20gallon she has, and we are thinking of a similar theme.

I think, however, getting all neons or rasorbas would be better, considering the size of your tank and the fact that Bettas don't appreciate living with so many shoaling fish of different kinds, I've heard one kind is better. I'm wondering about the "openness" of your tank (as well as my moms, which is strikingly similar) and thinking it might add to bettas stress?

I'm somewhat new to this too just sharing my thoughts/ponderings. 

ETA: Maybe some African Dwarf Frogs, to "spruce up" the floor a litte?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

right now I only have access to neons but I was talking to the guy at PetCo and he's seen the rasboras available through PetCo's provider. I'm going to (try to) convince him to stock them by this summer.

I was thinking about the stocking last night and I agree with you that one species would be better.

Also as for the openness goes I don't think it would add to the stress if He was the only inhabitant but if there would be large numbers of fish (other than bottom dwellers) then that may add to stress. I'm going to be working on filling out the plants over the next few weeks and see where things go.

I'm going to stick with the 3 danios that I have right now but I'm not going to get more. I can't return them (doesn't seem right), I'm not going to euthanize them for no reason, and I have had no problems with them in my tank (fin nipping or bullying).

I'll let you know when I change my stock.


----------



## fauxjargon (Oct 23, 2010)

All of these species are suitable for life in a 10 gallon:

Guppys (I like Endlers)
Rasboras and Tetras below 1.5" adult size
Cherry Barbs
Most killifish
Smaller rainbowfish ($$$)
All freshwater shrimp except maybe bamboo shrimp
Dwarf Cories and Pygmy Cories
A single betta (This can be kept only with torpedo-shaped fish with no flowing fins in a 10g)
African Dwarf Frogs (Best kept with top-dwelling fish like killifish, small rainbowfish or white clould mountain minnows)
White cloud mountain minnows
Paradise fish (1 male with no tankmates), consider him to be what Bettas would be if Bruce Campbell bred Bettas
Apple Snails (An apple snail will outgrow a 10 gallon but if purchased small it can be kept for a year or two). If your LFS is anything like mine they will be happy to take your big apple snail and give you a small one in return. I would not go past golf-ball size.
1xMale Cupranus Paradise Fish and 2 females
Checker Barbs (Contrary to what some websites say, they do not exceed 1.5" most of the time)

Also keep in mind that depending on your LFS, you can grow out species which you cannot keep long-term in your 10 gallon and give them back to the LFS. A single red-bellied piranha is typically imported at 0.75"-1.25" and can be kept in a 10g up to 2-3", which will take you some time. Although I am a LFS employee, our particular LFS encourages people to do this, mostly because it lets us sell stuff like Bichirs and Piranhas and get them back later bigger and healthier (usually). We will usually give people another fish to grow out if they bring back a good healthy fish. A Bichir would be a very cool fish to grow out this way. I've even seen an arrowana that was small enough to keep for 6-12 months in a 10 gallon once.

Dwarf freshwater puffers (this has to be a species tank).

If you can get them, small clown or zebra loaches would be fun to grow out in a 10 gallon tank. A group of 3 purchased under 1.5" could reasonably be kept until the fish reach 3", which will take around 1-2 years.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I've already got a Betta in there and I don't think that's going to change anytime soon. As cool as piranha would be I don't think that's the correct option. I don't have a larger tank to move them to anyway.

I'm more looking to find fish that will go well with my Betta. It's something that I think I'll just have to try out different things and see what works...if anything works.

It all depends on my guys personality. He's been living decently with my Zebra Danios but they are quite quick and active for him.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> Karackle also has kept B. brigittae with Betta splendens with no issues.
> 
> I was concerned my betta would try and eat them since they're so tiny, but, like I said, the betta totally ignores them.


Partly true, it COULD have been the B. brigittae that were nipping the fins, though more likely it was the Ember Tetras as those are the most abundant fish in the tank. The Betta did NOT eat or bother the little guys though, that part is definitely true.


----------



## fauxjargon (Oct 23, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> I've already got a Betta in there and I don't think that's going to change anytime soon. As cool as piranha would be I don't think that's the correct option. I don't have a larger tank to move them to anyway.
> 
> I'm more looking to find fish that will go well with my Betta. It's something that I think I'll just have to try out different things and see what works...if anything works.
> 
> It all depends on my guys personality. He's been living decently with my Zebra Danios but they are quite quick and active for him.


You don't have to move a piranha to a larger tank if you have a good LFS. But if you just have a petco or something similar I would not do it either.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Just a thought: My Bettas of the past did well with small fish, but I've never had success keeping them with Shrimp. Not saying you won't, just what I've experienced.


----------

